
Apparently NordVPN Was Compromised - doener
https://twitter.com/hexdefined/status/1185864801261477891
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21312609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21312609).
Normally we merge comments into the earlier submission, which would be this
one. But that one has significant new information. Since it's the same basic
story, the comments should all be together.

